# Upgrade for my Delta Shopmaster 9" Bandsaw



## Howie

My Dad gave me one of these saws because he "never could get it to work right" I took it home got the book out,tuned it up to spec and replaced the blade. I use it almost everyday and it works fine. Won't replace my GO555X but then it wasn't supposed to.
Enjoy your saw.


----------



## tierraverde

I bought one and tuned it like Howie did. It's my go to bandsaw when I'm making small parts for Whirligigs.
It has it's place for small work.
My regular bandsaw is a Jet.


----------



## woodnewbee

I gotta quit noticing those little things like did you see that both responses have duct tape in their by line. hmmmm. Will try good blade in my cheap saw.


----------



## tierraverde

Great minds think alike


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Delta 9 inch was my first BS. I actually made some hard wood block guides for it, bough a good blade like you did and that little sucker even resawed 3-4 inch read oak if I went slow.

That is a good little tool and I'm glad you are enjoying it. Thanks for the review, it will help others.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I have one of these saws and use it quite a bit. It sounds like this is a performance upgrade I'll want to try. Thanks!


----------

